# 7 ème compagnie



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

Allez les enfants ... J'en veux encore et encore !!! Pour feter le 18 Juin 44, je veux des répliques de la 7 ème compagnie ... hein chef.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

"Un petit bain pour le chef, un petit bain pour le chef."
"Le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge, le fil vert sur le bouton vert"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Taysinnn !!!! Donn' tonn' faldzarrrr !

C'est pourtant simmpeul, no ???


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

j'ai glissé chef ... c'est pas ma faute !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Y nage bien l'chef


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

Nous Lebel !


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

non pas du tout ... simplement aujourd'hui j'ai rien d'autre a foutre au boulot !!! alors je poste, je poste ... mais parfois j'ai des trucs droles dans la tete! alors je m'exprime ... c'est bien le but d'un forum ... non ?


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Notre ami Pil38 est payé au rendement ?*
> :mouais:
> 
> Le chef du BIRAAF _(Bureau des Innovations et Recherches Avancées et Appliquées des Forums)_ de MacGé lui file *1 Franc Suisse* à chaque nouveau sujet ouvert... !


non !! 1 euro


----------



## nicogala (18 Juin 2004)

Si j'tenais l'con qu'a fait sauter l'pont !


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

qu'est-ce qui dit ? (è i i sans les dents !)


atilla c'était vous .?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2004)

Ben pourquoi qu'c'est pas vous qui m'portez? Parce que, parce que c'est moi le chef!


----------



## nicogala (18 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi qu'c'est pas vous qui m'portez? Parce que, parce que c'est moi le chef!


C'est pas Bourvil ds "La grande vadrouille" cà


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

chef y a des boshs partout


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Bourvil ds "La grande vadrouille" cà



C'est possible en effet


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2004)

'toutes façons moi je préfère "mon curé chez les nudistes" et d'une manière générale l'intégrale de Max Pécas...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

- Nom
- Tassin
- grade
- patate


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

Mirabelle appelle Eglantine


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

Mais pas si viiiiitteeeee !!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'toutes façons moi je préfère "mon curé chez les nudistes" et d'une manière générale l'intégrale de Max Pécas...



Quel esthète ce jpmiss...  :love:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

Mais tremblez pas comme ça, ça fait de la mousse !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

Les allemands, c'est rien à coté de la mère Croouzy !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

C'est votre ressort qui à du mou !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

Je n'aime que toi petite fleur des champs.


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

en tous cas que le chat aie mangé le jambon d'accord ... mais pour les maquereaux ... il a quand meme du trouver un ouvre boites !!!


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quel esthète ce jpmiss...  :love:








 y'a qu'à voir l'affiche


----------



## quetzalk (18 Juin 2004)

on va leur faire le coup de la tenaille !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> y'a qu'à voir l'affiche




Ah tiens c'est de Robert Thomas... J'aurais juré que c'était de Max Pécas (ce qui n'enlève rien a la qualité de l'ensemble de son oeuvre...  :rateau:   )


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> on va leur faire le coup de la tenaille !


 aux nudistes   c'est un peu violenbt non ?


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

les nudistes c'est ds les gendarmes !!!

par contre on est un peu comme un poste avancé


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

On l'a assez voulu cette dépanneuse !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2004)

à l'ail


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

mon copain il Feut du alaÏ


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'toutes façons moi je préfère "mon curé chez les nudistes" et d'une manière générale l'intégrale de Max Pécas...


 C'est certainement la plus belle expression du 7e art.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

Tape au cul !


----------



## Mille Sabords (18 Juin 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Tape au cul !



d'accord mais c'est pas ça qui va l'aiguiser


----------



## Mille Sabords (18 Juin 2004)

l'exemple c'est quand c'est le plus chef qui donne au moins chef


----------



## Mille Sabords (18 Juin 2004)

si c'est pour faire pareil avec la grosse clef anglaise vaudrait p'tre mieux...


----------



## PER180H (18 Juin 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Nous Lebel !


Parti tout seul.... Nous pas pareil.. Nous Lebel... Parti tout seul...


> Nom
> - Tassin
> - grade
> - patate


"Patate.. euh... Capitaine.. euh.. Commandant!"

[quote="Nicogala]Si j'tenais l'con qu'a fait sauter l'pont [/quote]
"Si je connaissais le con qu'a fait sauter l'pont..."

Y'a aussi
"Groupir! Rester Groupir!"

"Château Vieux"

"C'est pas d'sa faute, chef! Il ferme la porte, la forêt s'écroule!"

"Trop chaud... trop froid..."

"Ca c'est _Touche pas à ça p'tit con_"


----------



## Mille Sabords (18 Juin 2004)

on est comme qui dirait un poste avancé au cas où les allemands feraient demi tour
une sorte d'épine dans le pieds
hein chef ?

euh oui, 
la tenaille quoi...


----------



## Mille Sabords (18 Juin 2004)

PER180H a dit:
			
		

> "Patate.. euh... Capitaine.. euh.. Commandant!"



hein chef ?



et ben je sents qu'on a pas fini de manger des sardines


----------



## Mille Sabords (18 Juin 2004)

et ben moi ma femme ça serait plutôt une femme d'extérieur,
toujours à jacter avec les copines
salope
et tous cas moi j'ai pas les patins et j'rentre à l'heure que j'veux


célibataire comme t'es, tu dois mettre de l'argent de coté
en somme plus que tu tues , plus que tu touches

    

si il y en a qui me donne une réplique, j'essaye de donner la suite  :mouais:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Juin 2004)

(mode phonétique on)

ein shroumf shrussell

(/mode phonétique off)


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Juin 2004)

attention on fa manoeufrer


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

- et c'est le chef du reseau atilla ! il  a tué 12 allemands a lui tout seul !
- oh vous savez 12 allemandes ...


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

hein chef ... euh ... colonel


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

mais encore une fois c'est pas ma faute ... j'ai glissé chef !


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> Allez les enfants ... J'en veux encore et encore !!! Pour feter le 18 Juin 44, je veux des répliques de la 7 ème compagnie ... hein chef.



voilivoilou


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Juin 2004)

gut spiel !


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> gut spiel !



lol


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

hein...?
(j'ai pas vu les films, mais vu qu'il ya bourvil...)


----------



## nicogala (19 Juin 2004)

Ach' !! Sapotageuh!!!


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

je vous signale qd meme que j'essaie de donner des coups de boule a tous mes amis de la 7éme

"dans la limite des stocks dispo."

hein tassin que l'chef sa femme elle est bien

il faut aller a la commandanture !

un petit collet ?


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> et ben moi ma femme ça serait plutôt une femme d'extérieur,
> toujours à jacter avec les copines
> salope
> et tous cas moi j'ai pas les patins et j'rentre à l'heure que j'veux
> ...



les allemands quand ils ont voulu entrer chez ma soeur ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Juin 2004)

t'en vas pas, toi aussi t'es beau !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Juin 2004)

- J'VOUS F'RAI CASSER MOI !!!!

- Y m'a fait peur chef


----------



## pil38 (20 Juin 2004)

a table !!! (tassin assis devant une tombe ...)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> mais parfois j'ai des trucs droles dans la tete!



Dès que t'en as un, je veux dire, un vrai truc drôle, tu nous préviens ok ? 



			
				pil38 a dit:
			
		

> alors je m'exprime ... c'est bien le but d'un forum ... non ?



Tu sais rien ne t'y oblige non plus ...  :mouais:


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

ouiiiiiiiiiiiiii je l'adore ; c'est mon amour mon trésor !!!
ouiiiiiiiiiiiiii je l'adore chaque jour un peur plus fort !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Juin 2004)

:mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Dès que t'en as un, je veux dire, un vrai truc drôle, tu nous préviens ok ?  (...)



Il devrait passer sur Mac4Ever...


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

desolé ... je sors ... je ne cree plus de forum !


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

bravo pour le lien


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Juillet 2004)

'

Je pense que l'actualité conduisait forcément à remonter cette discussion à la surface.    

'+


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

je reprendrais bien des moules


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2004)

Ouais ! Du rab' 

Marrant comme ce gars déchaîne les passions : hier au taf, je me réjouissais (enfin, façon de parler) de son décès (car vous allez en bouffer, surtout si vous avez la télé), et paf, gros silence pesant, regards en coin et autres "fil vert sur le bouton vert" avec des mines réjouies en accompagnement... Un affect comme çà pour ce bonhomme, moi, ça me dépasse


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Du rab'
> 
> Marrant comme ce gars déchaîne les passions : hier au taf, je me réjouissais (enfin, façon de parler) de son décès (car vous allez en bouffer, surtout si vous avez la télé), et paf, gros silence pesant, regards en coin et autres "fil vert sur le bouton vert" avec des mines réjouies en accompagnement... Un affect comme çà pour ce bonhomme, moi, ça me dépasse



tu sais même moi je t'apprécie, alors pour lui


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2004)

Ca me dépasse aussi !   :love:


----------

